# Thinking about switching from D* to Dish



## csanks (Dec 30, 2007)

What are the benefits of switching if any? I have been with D* for 8 years. I want HD and D* is going to charge me $300 for a DVR with HD. Dish will give me a better deal. How is the programing and customer services? Are there any really good deals out there for new customers that I would need to know about? Thanks.


----------



## siliconman (Jan 1, 2008)

csanks said:


> What are the benefits of switching if any? I have been with D* for 8 years. I want HD and D* is going to charge me $300 for a DVR with HD. Dish will give me a better deal. How is the programing and customer services? Are there any really good deals out there for new customers that I would need to know about? Thanks.


I just made the opposite change as D* had a great year end deal and tossed in an extra $100 off my bill. I think that you have to weigh the deal. If you like sports D is the way to go - at this time they have more HD as well. Overall I like the D programming package better.

I looked a lot on this site and checked peoples "opinions" out. Customer service is a wash - there are good and bad stories for each. I really like sports - so I changed, spent some time on the phone and D* sweetend the deal. My wife didn't care as long as we had the Lifetime Movie Network. - Phew!
.
my $0.02


----------



## Jambals (Dec 21, 2007)

It really depends on what you want out of your service. I just made the switch to E from D myself right before Christmas. I had Tivo DVR & upgraded to HD DVR. After checking out this message board & other websites I decided E was best for me. I liked what the 722 could do compared to the HR21. I know from reading posts here that currently E is behind in HD programming but hopefully they will catch up soon. Also if you switch be sure to take advantage of the Cinemax autopay deal.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

I just went to Directv.com and clicked get directv now. Going thru the motions I was given this. 

$199 DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR -- After $100 Instant Online Rebate

Record, pause and rewind your favorite programs whenever you want.



I myself have been with Directv for years. I have got 2 HD DVR's for $0. Not both at once though. Just call back a few times and tell them you can get a free HD DVR from Dish. See what they will do. It might take a few calls.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

if your picky about the DVR, and want to be able to save extra content onto a External hard drive...E* is better for you.

If your looking for favorite shows and networks already in HD...D* may be the better deal (check stations first). It could _possibly_ be a few more months until E* is able to play catch up.

Customer Service is probably just as bad on both ends.

The best bet is to try and not get a contract with whomever you choose...that way if you find that you are unhappy, you can leave...instead of being stuck with a cancel fee.


----------



## darrencp22 (Dec 31, 2007)

texaswolf said:


> if your picky about the DVR, and want to be able to save extra content onto a External hard drive...E* is better for you.
> 
> If your looking for favorite shows and networks already in HD...D* may be the better deal (check stations first). It could _possibly_ be a few more months until E* is able to play catch up.
> 
> ...


I was with D for years and switched to E about 8 months ago. I switched for the "HD Leader". I regret this. Stay with D. If I could go back and stay, I would. However, I'm stuck in a contract. If for some reason you do switch, pay the extra $ to avoid a contract. I have a feeling E* is a sinking ship and things wont get better anytime soon.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

csanks said:


> What are the benefits of switching if any? I have been with D* for 8 years. I want HD and D* is going to charge me $300 for a DVR with HD. Dish will give me a better deal. How is the programing and customer services? Are there any really good deals out there for new customers that I would need to know about? Thanks.


Keep calling D* and you will hopefully get a CSR that will upgrade you for free. That's what I did. It also helped that I mentioned the E* was giving their HD DVR away for free. As soon as I said that, I was put on hold for a minute then the CSR came back and said "OK,we'll upgrade you for free." If HD is the most important thing to you, I don't know why you'd leave D* at this point.


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> ... I don't know why you'd leave D* at this point.


Their HR20 DVR still has problems with lip sync when using Dolby Digital. Although it is much improved from when it first came out the lip sync issue remains. I have had three HR20's and all have this problem. Not a big deal for the den but for the home theater Dolby Digital sounds so much better.

Last night my den DVR just dumped the entire hard drive, all recorded programs gone, all scheduled recordings gone, no To Do items, favorite channels list reset.  Set everything back up last night. This morning DVR picture was frozen.  

DTV's HD channels are still mostly SD.

Looking at E* for channels "I" watch, not just bling numbers (we have x number of HD channels).

Only thing I see lacking on E* is no Fox Sports Bay Area HD.  I want a DVR that WORKS!


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

My HR20-100 has no sync issues and is sending DD audio via optical cable. 7 months old and running strong. To each his own I guess.


----------



## monetnj (Sep 28, 2004)

It has been widely reported that on 1/14 D* will be dropping the price of their HD-DVR from $299 to $199. If you can hold out until then, might be worth sticking with D*. It will be some time before E* can catch up to D* in sheer numbers of HD channels. They will launch additional satellite capacity this year, but I wouldn't expect that to happen until mid-year or so on the optimistic side. Of course, what you consider important HD channels is purely a personal preference.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

nowandthen said:


> Their HR20 DVR still has problems with lip sync when using Dolby Digital. Although it is much improved from when it first came out the lip sync issue remains. I have had three HR20's and all have this problem. Not a big deal for the den but for the home theater Dolby Digital sounds so much better.


E* has also had a lot of lip sync issues, also...just take a look on the threads, you will see a lot of complaints...and thats even on the 622/722 DVR's.


> DTV's HD channels are still mostly SD


Most of the Prime shows that are shot in HD...are in HD...a lot of the syndicated stuff during the day may not be, but the prime shows are...more will come, when those other show are actually shot in HD...we have the same issue here.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

texaswolf said:


> E* has also had a lot of lip sync issues, also...just take a look on the threads, you will see a lot of complaints...and thats even on the 622/722 DVR's.
> 
> Most of the Prime shows that are shot in HD...are in HD...a lot of the syndicated stuff during the day may not be, but the prime shows are...more will come, when those other show are actually shot in HD...we have the same issue here.


I agree. Both sides have issues, most people tend to turn a blind eye to the one they have though.

For the second point, looks like the poster made a statement based on what he had heard rather than what he had seen. You were spot on here.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

msmith198025 said:


> I agree. Both sides have issues, most people tend to turn a blind eye to the one they have though.
> 
> For the second point, looks like the poster made a statement based on what he had heard rather than what he had seen. You were spot on here.


yeah, sure does change your mind when you actually *see* what the channels look like...while i still like the 622 better, i found my self channel surfing my friends D* line up...all the new HD channels ....*flip*... "wish we had that", ...*flip* "that would be nice too" ...*flip* "awww man"...ect....


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

texaswolf said:


> yeah, sure does change your mind when you actually *see* what the channels look like...while i still like the 622 better, i found my self channel surfing my friends D* line up...all the new HD channels ....*flip*... "wish we had that", ...*flip* "that would be nice too" ...*flip* "awww man"...ect....


It is getting hard to see the HD Channels I would like to have on other systems. I did enjoy, New Years eve and New Years day. Both my TimeWarner buddy's and my lone D* Friend came over both days to watch the Main game, and keep an eye on the other game playing, without having to miss any of the main game. You have to love those DUAL tuners.:hurah:

Football season ending, so I wont even have that soon though. So come on CES, Charlie needs to give us some input on what is in store for us. CES is the time and place for these kind of announcements.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

E* DVR is superior (my opinion) but i would wait until CES to make a decision


----------



## Brownsfan24 (Dec 30, 2007)

csanks said:



> What are the benefits of switching if any? I have been with D* for 8 years. I want HD and D* is going to charge me $300 for a DVR with HD. Dish will give me a better deal. How is the programing and customer services? Are there any really good deals out there for new customers that I would need to know about? Thanks.


I was with dish network for almost 10 years and just switched to direct, an H21-200 HD receiver. For me personally, dish network has a much better picture on my 50" sony lcd hd tv. I have been ripped on this website for saying this, accused of working for or having stock in dish network. Some members have been downright rude, but I have checked out other direct hd systems and friends and families and I can assure that dish has a better picture on both hd and sd channels across the board. Brighter, better color, and more depth to the picture with dish, most noticeable on HD channels with big tv's. Just my opinion, compare for yourself.


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> My HR20-100 has no sync issues and is sending DD audio via optical cable. 7 months old and running strong. To each his own I guess.


I guess I have bad luck. The den HR20 is totally dead now. Replacement will arrive in a few days. Maybe I'll get lucky and that one won't have lip sync issues. I can swap it with the one in the theater, and I' will be a happy camper. (keeping fingers crossed).

If E* didn't have lip sync issues I would switch in a heartbeat, but sounds like it's a crap shoot there too.


----------



## nsps (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi all—I've been looking around here for a bit, but this is my first post. I'm moving into a new house and am going to get a satellite and HD DVR. I was always happy with DirecTV while using it at my parents house, and planned to go with them. I decided to look at DISH for comparison's sake, not expecting to be swayed, but I'm now leaning towards E*. Here are the main things that attract me:

1. I love DVR, and Dish's HD DVR appears to be the clear champion based on what I've read.

2. I rarely watch the SD SciFi or USA channels, so that's not a big deal. I am, however, a huge movie fan, and am very excited with Voom's World Cinema and FilmFest HD channels. (I can't, however, figure out what package level World Cinema HD starts at) Getting a bunch more commercial-free stations for the HD fee sounds great. I can't watch movies with commercials, even if I'm skipping them.

Is there much I'd be missing out on with D* that I don't know about?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

You will want to get the DishHD package for $20 a month. In Feb. this will be split into two seperate $10 packages.... your cost will still be $20 per month, it just gives some a less expensive option. Easy to read list of HD Channels is at http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdchan.htm

Can't comment on D* programming as I don't have it.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

nsps said:


> Hi all-I've been looking around here for a bit, but this is my first post. I'm moving into a new house and am going to get a satellite and HD DVR. I was always happy with DirecTV while using it at my parents house, and planned to go with them. I decided to look at DISH for comparison's sake, not expecting to be swayed, but I'm now leaning towards E*. Here are the main things that attract me:
> 
> 1. I love DVR, and Dish's HD DVR appears to be the clear champion based on what I've read.
> 
> ...


depending on the kinds of movies that you want to watch there are the premiums on D* that you cant get YET with E*. Might be something you want to check?


----------



## UGOWEGO (Jan 3, 2008)

I was with DirecTV for over 8 years and wanted to upgrade to HD service. While I was talking with the CSR about the best deal I could get she told me that if I didn't like the offer then I could go to Best Buy and buy it at their price. I hinted that if that was DirecTV view then I would take my business elsewhere, she was again told me to do whatever I wished. Called Dish and received excellent customer service so I have my installation scheduled for Monday.


----------



## Jambals (Dec 21, 2007)

All I can say is I've had both. Currently back with E* 

CSR are about the same. Good & bad with both & you just have to keep calling & asking or complaining to see what you can get from them

As for DVR's I like the 722. I also liked Tivo although I didn't have a Tivo HD. Tivo had some features that were better in it's search abilities & maybe the recording layout / view of your schedule but the 722 is cool especially the ability to watch recorded programs in 2 different rooms. I didn't care for D*'s DVR at all, once again not an HD 

As for HD service I'm a newbie so I can't really comment on it other than from all the posts in this forum E* is clearly behind it seems. I even knew this before I decided to switch back but for my reasons E* was just the better choice at this time. Maybe in a few more years I may lean the other way again. Hopefully I won't regret my decision to switch but only time will tell. At least for now I don't think I will.

Good luck to all those thinking of pulling the plug one way or the other. Great forum to help in deciding & debating.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

UGOWEGO said:


> I was with DirecTV for over 8 years and wanted to upgrade to HD service. While I was talking with the CSR about the best deal I could get she told me that if I didn't like the offer then I could go to Best Buy and buy it at their price. I hinted that if that was DirecTV view then I would take my business elsewhere, she was again told me to do whatever I wished. Called Dish and received excellent customer service so I have my installation scheduled for Monday.


I was told the same thing from an E* CSR...all depends on who you get on the phone...when i switched to E*, i was also given great customer service...i now realize that it was sales i spoke too, thats why they were so nice...when i was trying to compare between E* and D* (coming from Charter), I told the E* salesman, that some of the channels D* was adding were ones i wanted, and asked if E* would also get them...i was told "as soon as those channels become available in HD, E* will have them, thats why we are the leader in HD". When i ask them about that promise now, i get "when those channels become available to E*, we will carry them"...so here i am still waiting...bottom line is, be wary of future "will have", "should have" promises that either company will offer.


----------



## TomBaller (Jan 5, 2008)

Programming is extremely similar with D* being better on the low-end packages.
Equipment is far less expensive for lease upgrade fees on E*. I work for a retailer that sells both, and I'd have to say customer service across the board is horrible. Find a local retailer who takes care of their customers and you'll be happy.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

[[/FONT]


nsps said:


> Hi all-I've been looking around here for a bit, but this is my first post. I'm moving into a new house and am going to get a satellite and HD DVR. I was always happy with DirecTV while using it at my parents house, and planned to go with them. I decided to look at DISH for comparison's sake, not expecting to be swayed, but I'm now leaning towards E*. Here are the main things that attract me:
> 
> 1. I love DVR, and Dish's HD DVR appears to be the clear champion based on what I've read.
> 
> ...


Get Dish. Directv is known as the surcharge Co.:lol: :lol:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> [[/FONT]
> 
> Get Dish. Directv is known as the surcharge Co.:lol: :lol:


You've got to be kidding with that statement. Even E* subs have said they're tired of the nickel and dime charges that E* comes up with (like a per DVR charge on E* vs. the per household charge at D*).


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> [[/FONT]
> 
> Get Dish. Directv is known as the surcharge Co.:lol: :lol:


??????


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

RAD said:


> You've got to be kidding with that statement. Even E* subs have said they're tired of the nickel and dime charges that E* comes up with (like a per DVR charge on E* vs. the per household charge at D*).


uh yeah...E* does it's fair share of nickel and dime charging...you'll get that with either company, and even more with cable


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

texaswolf said:


> uh yeah...E* does it's fair share of nickel and dime charging...you'll get that with either company, and even more with cable


Yeah you WILL ,without a doubt, get your fair share with either one. Its just the way he put it that confuses me. He stated it in a way that reads, you only get nickled and dimed with D*, when in fact its both and MAY be a little worse with E*.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Does D* charge a $5 fee to switch your package also?


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

texaswolf said:


> Does D* charge a $5 fee to switch your package also?


No, you can switch packages as often as you want with no fee(online anyway). The only time that I am aware of where you might get a fee like that is if you add a premium and then cancel it within a month. I may be forgetting something though


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

I think it's a $5 fee with E* if you have a CSR (do their job) switch it, but if you do it on the automated system, then you may not..i think?

So basically if you have a question about a package you may be looking at and switch to it...you get an extra charge.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

texaswolf said:


> I think it's a $5 fee with E* if you have a CSR (do their job) switch it, but if you do it on the automated system, then you may not..i think?
> 
> So basically if you have a question about a package you may be looking at and switch to it...you get an extra charge.


Yeah on that I would not know. Any changes done to programming on my E* system are usually done by one of the people at my office, and I cant remember the last time we did that.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

> I think it's a $5 fee with E* if you have a CSR (do their job) switch it, but if you do it on the automated system, then you may not..i think?


Problem is with E*'s online system is you can add all the premiums you want but you can't remove them without a phone call.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

ssmith10pn said:


> Problem is with E*'s online system is you can add all the premiums you want but you can't remove them without a phone call.


and the $5 charge!:lol:


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

msmith198025 said:


> No, you can switch packages as often as you want with no fee(online anyway). The only time that I am aware of where you might get a fee like that is if you add a premium and then cancel it within a month. I may be forgetting something though


No your correct if you order a premium and only keep it for say a weekend, maybe a fight is on HBO or something, you have to keep it for 30 days or its a $10 penalty. This would include ANY premium including the sports pack. Only other feel you may get is if you call a CSR to order a PPV. Otherwise no fees online.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> No your correct if you order a premium and only keep it for say a weekend, maybe a fight is on HBO or something, you have to keep it for 30 days or its a $10 penalty. This would include ANY premium including the sports pack. Only other feel you may get is if you call a CSR to order a PPV. Otherwise no fees online.


Yeah I knew I was right about the premiums, I meant I may be forgetting some of the other fees. 
Thanks for backing it up though.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

And WHY can you "add" programming via the internet but you cannot remove programming?

Answer:

Because Dish want's to charge you yet another BS $5 fee.

How about this real winner....

Do you know that you can buy your very own 622/722. It's yours. You own it and can do whatever you want with it.

Now call Dish up and tell them that you do not want to subscribe to HD (for whatever reason be it you just want the extra recording space for the 622/722 or you just want to keep your bill down) and you know what?

They charge you a $12 fee because you do not want to subscribe to HD on YOUR box!!!!!!

Yes that's correct! They provide ZERO HD to you and all you want is for them to send you the standard SD package to "your 100% owned 622/722" and they hit you with a $12 per month no HD fee!

Want to cry even more... take that same 622/722 that YOU own and ask them why you have to pay a $6 "account fee" when people who rent the 622/722 do not have to pay this fee.

Rent the 622/722 and they charge you a $6 "rental fee" and no account fee
Buy your own 622/722 and you pay no rental fee but you pay a $6 "account fee"

What kind of utter and compete BS is this?

I'll not even mention that $6 "per" DVR fee (which pays for NOTHING!) vs D* only charging a BS $5 DVR per account no matter how many DVR's you own.

Now who is the "nickel and dime company?"

-JB


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jrb531 said:


> What kind of utter and compete BS is this?


Good question --- referring to your post:



> They charge you a $12 fee because you do not want to subscribe to HD on YOUR box!!!!!!


E* charges you a $6 lease fee _or_ $6 additional receiver fee for each receiver REGARDLESS of if you subscribe to HD. To roll this into the $6 "no HD" fee is intellectually dishonest. They are NOT charging $12 because you do not want to subscribe to HD ... they are charging $6 (and they only charge that if you get their most current HD receiver ... SD receivers are still available from the company for those that don't want HD).

Plus the new $10 HD Essentials package make paying that fee stupid. Why pay $6/$7 for no HD when you can pay $10 for all the SD upconvert/companion channels?

The "account fee" is only for customers that do not subscribe to a base level (AT100, Dish Latino, Great Wall, Dish Family) of programming.



> And WHY can you "add" programming via the internet but you cannot remove programming?
> 
> Answer:
> 
> Because Dish want's to charge you yet another BS $5 fee.


You may want to check D*'s policy on this ... or any other MVDS company.
Can I drop D* or Comcast service via the internet?

You complain as if E* is the only one with this restriction or charging these fees. Back it up.



> D* only charging a BS $5 DVR per account no matter how many DVR's you own.


Slightly incorrect ... D*'s charge is $5.99.

After reading your posts I imagine the customer you complain about has purchased four ViP-622/722 DVRs at full retail, yet does not subscribe to a base AT package nor HD package. While I believe the 622/722 are excellent receivers (better than Tivo, per cnet) I do not believe the typical customer has four receivers and no programming.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

James Long said:


> You may want to check D*'s policy on this ... or any other MVDS company.
> Can I drop D* or Comcast service via the internet?
> 
> You complain as if E* is the only one with this restriction or charging these fees. Back it up.
> ...


James if you read back a few posts, the dropping of programming he was talking about (if he was following our convo) was the premiums, which can be dropped online with D*.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

msmith198025 said:


> James if you read back a few posts, the dropping of programming he was talking about (if he was following our convo) was the premiums, which can be dropped online with D*.


That's good (although there was a comment about switching one's package ... which goes beyond premiums). And no downgrade fee (except the $10 penalty noted above)?

Now, how about Comcast?


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

James Long said:


> That's good (although there was a comment about switching one's package ... which goes beyond premiums). And no downgrade fee (except the $10 penalty noted above)?
> 
> Now, how about Comcast?


oops, you are correct, and I was in on that . Even so, that can be done online also without penalty (switching that is, not dropping).

Comcast? lol I do not know


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

James Long said:


> Good question --- referring to your post:
> 
> E* charges you a $6 lease fee _or_ $6 additional receiver fee for each receiver REGARDLESS of if you subscribe to HD. To roll this into the $6 "no HD" fee is intellectually dishonest. They are NOT charging $12 because you do not want to subscribe to HD ... they are charging $6 (and they only charge that if you get their most current HD receiver ... SD receivers are still available from the company for those that don't want HD).
> 
> ...


So let me clarify this James.

I go and buy a 622... I own it.

I subscribe to AT100 and nothing more:

My extra fees are:

1. $6 "pays for nothing" DVR fee
2. $6 "penalty" no-HD fee

So my total cost is the price of AT100 and $12?

Thanks for clearing this up. I was told I would have to pay a $6 account fee if I bought my own box. In fact I read it on the Dish Web page. I guess they need to remove this $6 account fee listed if you buy your own box.

-JB

P.S. I just checked and here is what they have up right now:



> Additional Outlet Programming Access Fee (monthly, per each tuner after first): $4.99
> DISH Network DVR Service Fee (monthly, per Digital Video Recording receiver): $5.98
> Equipment Rental Fee (monthly, per leased receiver) $5.00
> Late Payment Fee: $5.00
> ...


Notice the $5 (instead of $6) leased fee? I want my $1's per month back


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jrb531 ... you need to spend some quality time talking to DISH Network.
If you don't understand how and when a fee is applied ASK ... your assumptions have been often wrong.


----------



## nsps (Jan 4, 2008)

I got Dish. A big advantage was that I could install it this weekend, while D* couldn't come until I was out of town.

Regarding the $5 fee to change services (which is BS), during all the disclaimer stuff in the phone call, I was told that it was free to upgrade the package, but $5 to go to the lower package. It's lame, but at least they weren't trying to hide the policy behind the Internet thing. I have been with D* in the past, and both have their own hidden service fees. I'll let you know if Dish is better or worse once I've had it for a while.

One thing to note about the Voom channels—a lot of them basically repeat the same couple movies all day, rather than cycle them over several weeks like most premiums. Of course, most people aren't going to watch all the movies on a channel over the course of the day, but it made it very disheartening to scan through looking for movies to record. Still, I found some cool films on FilmFest HD that I otherwise wouldn't have been able to see in HD, so I'm happy about that.

The 722 has a few quirks, but I'll have to wait a few days before deciding that I don't like them.


----------



## nsps (Jan 4, 2008)

Also, since this is a comparison thread, I thought it would be a good place to bring up this question: Is the "pass" feature any better on D*'s DVR?

I'm just wondering, because I used to have Tivo, and an alphabetical list appears as you enter in the letters to create a "season pass" or look for film directors or whatever, making the process considerably less tedious than E*'s. Is Tivo's interface patented, or what?


----------



## whynot83706 (Jul 27, 2006)

jrb531 said:


> So let me clarify this James.
> 
> I go and buy a 622... I own it.
> 
> ...


I am little confused with all those additional Charges......I have had basic cable for years and I did not pay any additional charges so can someone help me with charges. I am interested in:

No Contract:
ATop 100: $29.99
Dish HD: $20.00
HD DVR: what is monthly rental charge ?
Total Monthly: 49.99 + hd Dvr Charge
Any Other Fees????

Contract:
ATop 100: $29.99
Dish HD: $0 for 6 months after that $20
HD DVR: free HD DVV Upgrade....for how long is hits?
Any Other Fees????


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No Contract:
ATop 100: $29.99
Dish HD: $20.00
HD DVR: what is monthly rental charge ?
There is a monthly FEE of $5.98 per DVR.
If you manage to lease without a contract you could be charged $6 for the receiver.
New customers generally are _not_ charged a lease fee on the first receiver - customers who upgraded via the "Dish-n-it up" plan generally ARE charged the lease fee even if it is their first/only receiver.
Total Monthly: 49.99 + hd Dvr Charge
Any Other Fees????
Nothing specific to not having a contract (other than the ~$50 payment needed to avoind the 18 month commitment if one is a new customer).

Contract:
ATop 100: $29.99
Dish HD: $0 for 6 months after that $20
HD DVR: free HD DVV Upgrade....for how long is hits?
The same $5.98 DVR fee is charged every month. The free upgrade refers to the upgrade cost ... instead of charging $199 or $299 to loan you a box you will never own it is "free". As above, each additional HD receiver is $6 leased. The first receiver is generally included in the AT package price (as it was above).
Any Other Fees????
Nothing specific to being on contract.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

that red hurts my eyes...maybe im getting old....


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

How do you get around the $6 rental fee?

My bill (adjusting for AT100 instead of AT200) is:

1. $29.99 - AT100
2. $6 - 622 rental
3. $6 - Ripoff DVR fee
4. $20 - HD

So I total it up to about $62ish

You could get Dish DVR Advantage but it costs more because you have to have at least AT200

1. $49.99 - AT200 Dish Advantage (you save $3.98)
2. $6 - 622 rental
3. Ripoff DVR fee waived
4. $20 - HD

Total is $76ish for a ton more channels (+$14)

-JB

P.S. Local channels would be $5 more with the non-DVR advantage... with DVR advantage they are included so the difference in price is reduced to $9

P.P.S. I tried using Dish Builder to check but for some reason it will not let me add a HDTV and DVR


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Did you use Dish-n-it Up to get your 622 or did you sign up as a new customer?
The discrepancy is one that has annoyed us for two years.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

csanks said:


> What are the benefits of switching if any? I have been with D* for 8 years. I want HD and D* is going to charge me $300 for a DVR with HD. Dish will give me a better deal. How is the programing and customer services? Are there any really good deals out there for new customers that I would need to know about? Thanks.


They just dropped the price of the HRXX HD DVR series. It's $199 from DirecTV, but 
Costco's got it for $169.00.


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

jrb531 said:


> ...
> You could get Dish DVR Advantage but it costs more because you have to have at least AT200
> ...


There is a DVRAdvantage for $39.99. If memory serves it includes AT100 + locals + DVR.

Here is the Dish Network Link.


----------



## whynot83706 (Jul 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> No Contract:
> ATop 100: $29.99
> Dish HD: $20.00
> HD DVR: what is monthly rental charge ?
> ...


So at the end:

Top100: $29.99
DISH HD: $20.00
DVR: $5.98
No Phone: $5 (can I just say that I have phone line and avoid charge or they are going to know?)
------------------------------------
$60.97 advantage is that I can connect this to two TVs but I will have to pay additional fee if I want locals.......


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

They will know if you don't connect the phone line. You can also connect the 622 to the internet via ethernet (if you can) to avoid that $5.

Add locals and you're at the level of $59.99 DISH DVR Advantage - with no $3 price increase next month.


----------



## whynot83706 (Jul 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> They will know if you don't connect the phone line. You can also connect the 622 to the internet via ethernet (if you can) to avoid that $5.
> 
> Add locals and you're at the level of $59.99 DISH DVR Advantage - with no $3 price increase next month.


So if I get 622 (will it work with 722) and I connect it to internet I will be able to avoid $5 phone fee......?


----------



## whynot83706 (Jul 27, 2006)

hmmm....I did talk to 2 reps over the online and they told me that I need to have Phone line, ethernet will not work....????


----------



## nsps (Jan 4, 2008)

jrb531 said:


> P.P.S. I tried using Dish Builder to check but for some reason it will not let me add a HDTV and DVR


I had the same problem last week. Not sure what the bug was, but they set me up just fine over the phone.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

CSR's are about 6 months behind.

Ethernet does work, I've unplugged phone line from my 622, just use ethernet.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I almost switched the other way yesterday. I'm a bit frustrated with the level of HD programming on Dish and the vague comments coming out of them.

But when the dust settled, I would be gaining little and giving up much to switch.

1. Gain more HD channels, including SciFi which is at the top of my want list. But realistically SciFi is far from all HD programming.

2. Really downgrading if using Directv's HDDVR. No OTA, and only able to record 2 programs max at a time while watching a pre-recorded one. The OTA HD was the real killer part, and the fact that I would be one tuner short overall.

And I don't mean to slam either service. Both are good, both have good, if different, offerings. But for me, the OTA HD is important, and being able to record it easily is too. I seldom watch 'live' TV these days.

Pricing was about the same for the packages that were comparable to what I wanted. Directv would be cheaper per month for 12 months, but that is eaten up by the cost of a new HDDVD from Directv, so there was no money advantage either way.

Of course, I could've considered cable, but that is a REAL downgrade here! 7-channels of HD plus some of the premiums in HD, a pee-poor HDDVR, and SD that is horrible. A little cheaper the first year, but horrible in all other respects.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I don't know why you think DirecTV doesn't have OTA in their HD DVRs. The HR20 series does (and can be obtained from several sources at a reduced price). Furthermore, DirecTV's new HR21 does have an OTA USB-based tuner that is being released. It's quite cool.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> I don't know why you think DirecTV doesn't have OTA in their HD DVRs. The HR20 series does (and can be obtained from several sources at a reduced price). Furthermore, DirecTV's new HR21 does have an OTA USB-based tuner that is being released. It's quite cool.


OK, I'll bite, where can you get the HR20 for $99 like the HR21, including installation? I sure didn't find any places like that.

And the external USB based OTA tuner hasn't been released and pricing isn't set ( I think ), and will it be recordable on the HR21?

Not being contentious, but if I switch, I don't want to lose the functionality i have now. More HD channels are nice, but I often record 3 programs at the same time. It would be nice to be able to record 4 at a time...


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Well, since I didn't get any links to where the HR20 DTV sets are at for the same price as the HR21, I guess it isn't so easy to find after all...


----------



## davidxlai (Jan 21, 2006)

I tried to switch to D* from E* for more HD contents. But I had to send the D* techs home because the D* DVR does not work with splitters. That means they will need to run an extra cable to the receiver in order to be able to record a program while watching another. I don't want to drill any more holes. I may switch once D* catches up with E* on technology in this area.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

davidxlai said:


> I tried to switch to D* from E* for more HD contents. But I had to send the D* techs home because the D* DVR does not work with splitters. That means they will need to run an extra cable to the receiver in order to be able to record a program while watching another. I don't want to drill any more holes. I may switch once D* catches up with E* on technology in this area.


They have caught up with them on a single wire solution ( look for the SWM threads ) it's just that it's not in wide distribution at the moment. So keep watching for new when it finally becomes more widely available.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

D*'s one cable solution is still in development ... but it is impressive. Not quite as impressive as actually having it in the marketplace - but a good way of doing it.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

James Long said:


> D*'s one cable solution is still in development ... but it is impressive. Not quite as impressive as actually having it in the marketplace - but a good way of doing it.


James, I don't think it's still in 'development' since it's being delpoyed in some areas now and one member on this site has been selling them to others.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

He has his source. SWM is not in general release ... for more information people should check out the DirecTV forums.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

James Long said:


> He has his source. SWM is not in general release ... for more information people should check out the DirecTV forums.


Never said it was in general release, just that it's not in 'developlment' any longer as you responded.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

RAD said:


> Never said it was in general release, just that it's in 'developlment' any longer as you responded.


you mean that it is NOT in. Right?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

msmith198025 said:


> you mean that it is NOT in. Right?


Thanks, corrected.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

RAD said:


> Thanks, corrected.


----------



## whynot83706 (Jul 27, 2006)

Does DishNetwork have a friend referral credit/offer like DTV, where both sides would receive $X credit on their bill?


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

yep...refer a friend and you both get a $50 credit


----------



## whynot83706 (Jul 27, 2006)

So anyone have a code#, since I will be going to DishNetwork in the next 2-3 weeks and I guess both parties wouldn't mind $50 .

Also, where/when do you provide code# for $50, during th sign up process, first bill?


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

i received coupons for it when they installed, and some more in the mail...give tham a call or go to an online csr, and see what they say.


----------



## whynot83706 (Jul 27, 2006)

texaswolf said:


> i received coupons for it when they installed, and some more in the mail...give tham a call or go to an online csr, and see what they say.


Do you have any more coupons? Or someone else?


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

whynot83706 said:


> Do you have any more coupons? Or someone else?


ummm somewhere....i have to find them soon because i have someone who is signing up too...i was planning on just calling E* and finding out what they want us to do. They _should_ ask the person signing up if anyone referred them i think...but don't count on it.


----------

